

Show HN: My startup pivoted; here's the Sencha Touch/PhoneGap mobile app source - elwell
https://github.com/celwell/wesawit-st2-app

======
elwell
The actual CoffeeScript source of the Sencha Touch 2 app is in this folder:
[https://github.com/celwell/wesawit-
st2-app/tree/master/web-s...](https://github.com/celwell/wesawit-
st2-app/tree/master/web-src/src)

------
elwell
We moved from a mobile app to web based solutions for venues and artists.
(wesawit.com)

